# Filtration Questions



## pafish (Jun 26, 2012)

How much filtration do I need for a 50 gallon planted community tank? Which would be better, HOB or a canister or other filter? I'd like the filter to be as quiet as possible. If possible, can you suggest specific makes/models so I can look them up?

With the tank came an Aqua-tech 30-60 filter with spare cartridges. I understand these cartridges contain carbon which may be undesireable? Filter has not been used in several years. It is dry. If I use it after initial setup, would it be possible that some beneficial bacteria could be resurrected or is this pretty unlikely?

Thanks!

pafish


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

First the bacteria would be dead in the old filter if it has been dryed out even in 24 hours.

Filters would be your preference. Quiet filters for hob would be aquaclears, canisters would be the quietest to me. Ehiem and Fluval is my prefered types.
Carbons in the spares aren't need but shouldn't cause any harm, Carbon will have to be replaced every couple of weeks or so because they loose their effectiveness.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

pafish said:


> How much filtration do I need for a 50 gallon planted community tank? Which would be better, HOB or a canister or other filter? I'd like the filter to be as quiet as possible. If possible, can you suggest specific makes/models so I can look them up?
> 
> With the tank came an Aqua-tech 30-60 filter with spare cartridges. I understand these cartridges contain carbon which may be undesireable? Filter has not been used in several years. It is dry. If I use it after initial setup, would it be possible that some beneficial bacteria could be resurrected or is this pretty unlikely?
> 
> ...


Hello pa...

Most tank keepers go for a little heavier filtration, so a couple of Hagen AquaClear 50s would be sufficient. The two will give you a turnover of 400 gallons of water every hour. A 50 G tank should have filtration with a gph (gallon per hour) rating at least 6 times the volume of your tank or 300 gph.

The Hagen hang on the back (HOB) filters are very reliable and two will be about half the cost of a canister filter and are easier to service.

I'd recommend the HOB, but if you have deep pockets, then go for a more robust filtration system. 

It's not wrong if you use carbon. Just don't rely on it to keep the tank water pure. If you change out half the tank water every week or so, you don't need to use carbon. I'd toss the old carbon and use new if you decide to do that.

B


----------



## pafish (Jun 26, 2012)

Can't seem to get this Aqua Tech 30-60 to run right anyway. Motor runs but it has insufficient suction. I was testing it out in a full bathtub.

How far from the wall would the tank have to be to run the AquaClear 50s? 

Thanks!

pafish


----------



## Kathleen Demers (Jun 27, 2012)

Look good


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

pafish said:


> Can't seem to get this Aqua Tech 30-60 to run right anyway. Motor runs but it has insufficient suction. I was testing it out in a full bathtub.
> 
> How far from the wall would the tank have to be to run the AquaClear 50s?
> 
> ...


Hello again p...

I set my tanks six inches from the wall. That should give you plenty of room for the filter equipment.

B


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

LOVE Aqua Clear HOB filters! Absolutely LOVE them! They are quiet and also have tons of internal space for media!!

You're pretty safe if you double the filtration - so, for a 50g tank, I'd have a filter (or filters) that will run a 100g tank. I personally would do 2 Aqua Clear 50's. They are each for tanks up to 50g, and that way, you will have 100g worth of filtration. The reason I suggest doing 2 50's and not one 110 is because if one were to randomly break down, you still have another one running the tank until you can fix the other one. (Not that Aqua Clear's break often - I've got one that has to be around 20 years old and is still in perfect working condition!)


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello Holly...

Agreed on the Hagen AquaClear filters. Like your tanks. I just never could get the hang of keeping smaller tanks. Have a 45 G "terraphyte" tank I'm keeping. The water is kept pure by using a land plant called a Chinese Evergreen (Aglaonema). The plants are cleaned off of all the potting misture and emersed in the tank water. In theory, the plant roots take in all the dissolved toxins the fish produce and the water stays pure. I've been keeping up with the water lost to evaporation for a few weeks, but the tank requires no large, water changes like a standard tank.

Attached are a couple of pics. Just thought you'd be interested.

B


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

pafish said:


> Can't seem to get this Aqua Tech 30-60 to run right anyway. Motor runs but it has insufficient suction. I was testing it out in a full bathtub.
> 
> How far from the wall would the tank have to be to run the AquaClear 50s?
> 
> ...


Hang on back filters are designed to be primed by first pouring water into the back of it.This will help get some suction going ad let it work properly.

I myself like sponge filters and canister filters.On my large tanks,I use the canisters,Eheim or aquatop(a generic brand but works great for me)The ten gallons are all on sponge filters as they are for young juvie fishes.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for the complement and the pictures BBradbury - that's really interesting! What are your ammonia, nitrite and nitrate levels when you use the plants instead of filters like that? And, do you find you get stagnant water or algae from the lack of water movement?

So, it's kind of like a Beaslebob but not totally?


----------



## Robin Roy (Jun 28, 2012)

Nice job!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

HOBs are not near as quiet as most canister filters. Let the water get a little low and there is added noise. I have one AC50 that I use on a 20g and it is noisier than the two huge canisters on the 125g tank that is close to it. If I had my choice I would get a canister filter. They hold 4-5 times the media of a HOB and will help keep your tank safer with the extra amount of bio-media.

I would look into the Eheim Classic series filters.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

holly12 said:


> Thanks for the complement and the pictures BBradbury - that's really interesting! What are your ammonia, nitrite and nitrate levels when you use the plants instead of filters like that? And, do you find you get stagnant water or algae from the lack of water movement?
> 
> So, it's kind of like a Beaslebob but not totally?


Hello again Holly...

There are a dozen or so Chinese Evergreens emersed in the tank water and the roots take in the pollutants the fish produce. The roots stay aerated by using a large air pump and rubber tubing run through them. So, there's considerable water movement. 

Last water test was 10 days ago, showed "0" ammonia and nitrites. The nitrates were at 10 ppm. I used to have to change half the tank water every week to maintain those water properties before introducing the plants. I still run standard filtration equipment, that takes over at night when the plants rest. This 45 G is heavily stocked with around 150 Fancy Guppies and a few larger Corydoras. 

I have "Ramshorn" snails in the tank, so there's no visible algae. The plants are growing very fast. I get several new leaves per week, so the system must be working. 

It's similar to Bob's setup. However, this system maintains pure water. The fish don't have to get used to marginal water conditions. The only thing I really have to do is maintain the filtration equipment and replace the water lost to evaporation.

Just something a little different.

B


----------



## pafish (Jun 26, 2012)

Well I decided to order two Aquaclear 50's from Drs. Foster and Smith where they were on sale. 

Question: Seems to me I should cycle the tank without any carbon filter as this would just soak up ammonia and nitrite that I want to leave available for the bacteria to consume. Is my thinking correct?

Thanks!

pafish


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

You don't really need carbon anyway. It's mostly used to take medications out of the water or for getting rid of bad odours or tannins from wood.

Replace the carbon with say, sponge or biomax instead.


----------

